# DIY MK4 center column gauge holder



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if this has been done before but I have never seen a gauge put in this spot before. It's not the easiest to see while driving but a lot easier to see than a gauge in the hatch. I also did not want the gauge on the steering column since it doesn't match my boost gauge and I don't like pillar pods. 



The gauge holder started its life as a factory armrest delete panel I bought off ECS.









Then I cut the bottom out.


I also had to grind a little material from the center of the long sides as the panel is a little too small to fit the gauge. Then I grinded off the "leather texture" from the top lip so the cover would have more surface area to touch when I glued it down. 

Then I made the cover out of some 3/16" polycarbonate sheet I got for free from work. You need a material that is flexible since the delete tray is curved. 

I put the tray upside down on a sheet of stencil board and made a stencil that i then transfered to the plastic sheet. 

Then I cut it out and shaped it with a file until it matched perfectly to the top of the tray.



Put the cover on top of the tray.



Glued it down. I used extra strength super glue. 



I sanded the top with 600 grit sand paper so the paint would stick to it. Then I painted it.



Put the gauge in it.





Finally I installed it. I know my peeling soft touch looks like garbage.







Then I finished it all with a cold beer :beer:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks awesome. That may be something I might want to do in the future. 

Would there be enough clearance to run two gauges why any chance? I looks like it may squeeze in... but I don't even have a center console right now to measure


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Do Werk said:


> That looks awesome. That may be something I might want to do in the future.
> 
> Would there be enough clearance to run two gauges why any chance? I looks like it may squeeze in... but I don't even have a center console right now to measure


Thanks. I'm not sure if 2 gauges would fit tho. The single gauge was a tight fit.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

looks super clean man, i recently did an install with the dakota digital square gauge in that location but thats the first ive seen it done with analog


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

blue bags said:


> looks super clean man, i recently did an install with the dakota digital square gauge in that location but thats the first ive seen it done with analog


Thanks man. I think the Dakota gauge would look sick in that spot. Digital was over my budget though


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

amost looks oem, if you could replicate the texture it would look like it belonged there


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> amost looks oem, if you could replicate the texture it would look like it belonged there


Well it does have vw/audi stamped on it. If I find a material that matches the oem texture I'll probably redo it.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

i like my armrest too much to do this


----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

where did you get the gage pod for the air gages right under your radio?


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

boots patrol said:


> where did you get the gage pod for the air gages right under your radio?


ericjohnston27 makes them :thumbup:


----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

thanks man :thumbup:


----------

